# My Pal Scout/Violet names link anyone?



## AP

I want to check if my baby's name is on the list - I know you can check somewhere, can anyone share the link?


----------



## beccybobeccy

just done a little googling... https://www.leapfrog.com/toys/scoutad.html


----------



## beccybobeccy

actually not sure that is it now... will look again lol

EDIT: That is the link - apparently if its not on the list it will say "Sorry, Try again"
I tested it with "bum"... it wasn't on the list. LOL


----------



## AP

Thank you, I couldn't find it anywhere, and I'm happy to find babys name is there! :happydance:

Edit: Yeah it is hun x


----------



## Pink1981

https://community.leapfrog.com/t5/My-Pals-Scout-and-Violet/bd-p/580005666


----------

